# Down East...



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Has anyone herd about the Amt at Down East starting on Friday???

Katie


----------



## ponce (Sep 5, 2005)

Katie

The Open, AM, and Qual will all start first thing Fri morning. We are going to do our best getting started on the times published. There are a large number of dogs, so we are going to try to give the judges all the time they need to put on a good test.

The running order and times are posted on Entry Express.

Jeff


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

*Downeast*

Jeff, Will the Derby probably start after the BIG Q (65 Dogs) or on time? The premium says either at 10am or after the conclusion of the Q. It could be a long weekend.

Lee Nelson


----------



## ponce (Sep 5, 2005)

The plan is to start the derby as close to on time as possible. You know the set-up with the qual and derby sharing the same areas. Our hope is that the qual can get through the land series, so that the derby can start on time.

Jeff


----------



## MAJohnson (Dec 2, 2004)

You running Zeus or is he aged out? He was a pretty good little derby dog considering he wasn't run in many . See you at the DEHRC HT?


----------



## ponce (Sep 5, 2005)

Zeus will run the qual and Hunter the AM and Qual. I'm not sure if I will run anything at the HT, but I plan on being there at least on Sat.

How's your girl doing, is she ready for the HT season?

Jeff


----------



## MAJohnson (Dec 2, 2004)

He should do great as well as Hunter. When are you breeding her? Should be very nice pups.

Jenny is doing alright. Got some great hunting this season in Louisiana and now we're ready to start serious training again. I've been soooooo busy here lately hopefully she will be ready by the DEHRC test but I'm not sure if I will enter. I have an up and coming ylf that I plan on running in Juniors, should be pretty interesting, lots of drive but I'm not sure if she has too much between the ears lol.

Are you handling Hunter or is Rich?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Any news on the test??

K


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

How far along did the "Q" get today?

M


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

> How far along did the "Q" get today?
> 
> M


They finished the land marks, Thirty some back. 
Blind in the AM.

john


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Only heard that "around 30" were back for the blind. We scratched :x


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

What time did the Derby get going? I had a dog running in the Derby and was curious as to how far along they were able to get. Thanks for any info!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

From what I heard, they finished one series in the Derby and got some answers from the start--9 pick ups. 

They had a second series set up but the shots from the Open were obviously going to affect the dogs so they will start tomorrow with the second. Don't know if it will be the same test or not.


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

The derby got through the first series today.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

does anyone have call backs from the first series.


----------



## Paul Yates (Mar 3, 2005)

Ed Forry won the Q. 11 dogs made the final series. Word around the gallery from what I heard is that they were calling this weekend the National Q Championship. Tough was the word.


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Congrats to Dave Baty and Cody for a third in the Open. Ken Neil won and Alan Pleasant took second, don't know which dogs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

Canman said:


> Congrats to Dave Baty and Cody for a third in the Open. Ken Neil won and Alan Pleasant took second, don't know which dogs.


When somebody find out who Ken ran in the open, please post here! It's either Nellie, who was just bred... Or Mollie or Zonk.

-K


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Sally Ann Earl-Costello and Yukon WON the AM and took 4th in the Open. 

Vicky


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN

1st- Good Idea's Whoa Nellie- Ken Neil- Ken Neil & Brenda Little
2nd- Candlewoods Something Royal- Alan Pleasant- Marvin Blount
3RD- Kericho's Kodiak Gold- Al Arthur- David and Marlene Baty
4th- CAFC Highwood Yukon of Forest Dell- Sally Ann Earl-Costello owner/handler

Sorry dont know the RJ or the Jams

AMATEUR

1st- 4th- CAFC Highwood Yukon of Forest Dell- Sally Ann Earl-Costello 
2nd- Small Craft Advisory- Gary Unger
3rd- Good Idea's Whoa Nellie- Ken Neil- Ken Neil & Brenda Little
4th- AFC Watuaga's Bull Gator- Stephen O'Connell

Sorry dont know the RJ or the Jams


All I can add is GO WHOA NELLIE.....wish I had been there but I am home in Florida
________
Marijuana seed


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry I see that I put 1st -4th on the Sallys win in the Amt., that should have just been 1st ...please disregard the 4th on there.
________
MERCEDES-BENZ OCEAN DRIVE


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

Brenda said:


> Sorry I see that I put 1st -4th on the Sallys win in the Amt., that should have just been 1st ...please disregard the 4th on there.



Congratulations Brenda! That means the puppies come with an open win???

-K


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

I sure do hope so...Kristie!!
Won't know for sure if she is pregnant until the 1st week of March.....but I sure do think that this is a good sign!!
________
BEST PENNY STOCKS


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for posting, Brenda, and congratulations!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Becky...hope you and Hoss are doing well!!
________
Mazda Verisa Picture


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Sally Ann and Yukon!!   What a great weekend!!

Andy


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Way to go Nellie :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way to go Ken, Brenda, & Sally Ann!!!!

Katie


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Still looking for those elusive Derby results.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Placements in the Open and the Amt*



Brenda said:


> AMATEUR
> 
> 1st- 4th- CAFC Highwood Yukon of Forest Dell- Sally Ann Earl-Costello
> 2nd- Small Craft Advisory- Gary Unger3rd- Good Idea's Whoa Nellie- Ken Neil- Ken Neil & Brenda Little
> 4th- AFC Watuaga's Bull Gator- Stephen O'Connell


Congrats to all, but special congrats to brother Rough from Honor & Kirby! :lol: Go Dog Go!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Brenda. We hope Ollie can follow in the footsteps of his big sister!

Russ


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Derby


1st) Peakebrook?s Brawny Force- Al Arthur  
2nd) Gunzup's Giddyup ? Bruce Koonce
3rd) Cropper's Tess Pilot ? Newt Cropper
4th) Thunder Creek's Disco Man- Alan Pleasant
Jams : Peakebrook?s Secret Weapon, sorry I don?t have the others.


A special thanks goes to Charlie Ross, assistant for Hugh and Al Arthur, for raising Dozer from a pup. Dozer is a special dog, being the only pup in that litter. Certainly gives us hope for the repeat breeding. With any luck, we should have Little Man, Lean Mac, and Code Blue pups on the ground this spring.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats on the win!!


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Congratulations to my puppy Rough and to Gary and Liz! Nice start to the year. 1/2 point more for the AFC!


----------



## MAJohnson (Dec 2, 2004)

Way to go Rough and Gary! That AFC is close, only a half point left, great way to start a spring


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Who did Ed win the Qual with?


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

Jag


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

I heard that Millie Welsh got a 2nd in the "Q" with a dog that she has with D. Jensen .
Is this correct and which dog was it ?
What were the rest of the placements ?
john


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

*results*

John,

Here you go. A very tough Q. Dave did very well with a 2nd, 4th and a Jam out of 65 dogs.

Dog#	Dog Name	Owner	Handler	Results
36 Coastal Midlife Drive Time Tony & Lisa Austin Ed Forry 1st 
35 Peak Views Never Gonna Tripp Milly B Welsh Milly B Welsh or Charles L Hayden 2nd 
53 Jaybar's Tupperware Dr. Susan Kennedy, MD Bruce Koonce 3rd 
12 Kingston's Full of Spice SH Nancy Campbell David Jensen 4th 
48 Oak Valley Adios Amigo Ed Gipson Ed Gipson Res. Jam 
20 Pekisko's Triple Threat Norm Elder Colin McNicol Jam 
40 HRCH Quik's March Hurricane Stacey West Stacey West Jam 
43 RWR?s Backdraft Blaze MH Richard Reese Richard Reese Jam 
57 Kingston's Black Ruger Kelli Kane David Jensen Jam 
60 Storms Gentle Swoop Kyle Plattenburg Dave Wilson or Juan Rosas Jam


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: results*



fnsret said:


> John,
> 
> Here you go. A very tough Q. Dave did very well with a 2nd, 4th and a Jam out of 65 dogs.



Good for him!!
Thanks for the Info.,
john


----------

